# Skin Condition



## SunnysGirl96 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, We Recently rescued a donkey who was in poor condition. We are getting his feet back in shape and he's finally starting to shed. As he's shedding, this is happening (see pictures). I have treated him for biting lice and just dewormed him. Any ideas as to what this is? He's my first donkey.
Thanks!


----------

